# FishTuberculosis



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I have heard once one fish dies from fish TB it's almost impossible to treat any others, but I am desperately asking -- does anyone know a cure, a maybe cure or anything else?


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Forgot to give tank stats:
20g
1 Dwarf Groumi
5 Guppies
5 Neons
1 Common pleco
Several ghost shrimp

Lost 2 neons the last time I posted about fish TB after they got all bent up and decided not to eat

Lost 1 guppy because it got thin, kinda bent up and refused to eat
1 guppy who is currently doing the same thing
1 gupy who *might* be starting to bend.

My groumi canno tswim any more, no symptoms before this morning. Unfortunantly I had to go to work so I stuck him in the breeder net. He will eat and struggle to get to the surface to eat. He's currently laying on his side. I'm hoping I can fix him.

Will have water stats shortly. I'm due back to work


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

waiting 5 mins for my readings.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Ammonia: 0
Nitrate less than 5
Nitrite: 0
Ph is the same color as usual, unfortunately I lost the card for that one.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I checked on groumi again, I got him in a net and made him roll over to both sides. I don't see any external damage.

When he swims upward he almost does it virtically insted of horizonatally. Both of his side fins are functioning and his tail seems ok. He also has both feelers.


----------

